# Pet Peaves



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Alright, here is _one_ of mine. People calling string trimmers "Weed Eaters"! I associate a Weed Eater with junk, garbage, etc., etc. Yet even professionals often call them Weed Eaters, along with much of the general population. However I am perfectly fine with them being referred to as Whipper Snippers like they do Down Under  ! Because, well I just like to say Whipper Snipper! Apologies if I have offended any of you Weed Eater folks.

Feel free to comment, or talk about your pet peave. Thanks!


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

What's a string trimmer. I know what a weed wacker is tho. Lol. That's what we have always called them here in the country.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

People who say "string trimmer" hold their weed eaters with their pinky's out. Probably leave the guard on too &#128541;


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I try to say string trimmer but weed eater comes out because otherwise no one in my circle would know what the hell I was talking about.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> What's a string trimmer. I know what a weed wacker is tho. Lol. That's what we have always called them here in the country.


Strangely I am fine with weed wacker, just like whipper snipper. It's just something about Weed Eater that bothers me. I think it's that I picture this green, homeowner BS machine!

@TLowe No guard, and no pinky out here :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

My biggest pet peave is someone who has only owned one "weed eater" but claims it's the best! &#128540;


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

One of my best dance moves is called the weed whacker or weed eater. NOT the string trimmer. &#128378;
You don't always have to have string on it either. 
What's it called if it has wires or nylon blades instead of string? &#129300;


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

TLowe said:


> What's it called if it has wires or nylon blades instead of string? 🤔


That is a good point, mine has a Power Rotary Scissor on the end


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

So is it "power rotary scissors" or "landscape blade"? ardon:


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I wanted a landscape blade for several years after learning of them. But I had no Maruyama _string trimmer_ to put one on :lol:. Then came the universal fit PRS, and now everyone can have one. But I would not be surprised if the PRS does not fit a real Weed Eater, you know, the green ones!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I grew up with them being "$^#&ing Weedeaters!" (all one word) :lol:

My favorite tho is from the Brits - they call 'em "Strimmers".


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This thread is shows why even though they serve sweet tea in NC I have a hard time justifying it as part of the south. They're most certainly weedeaters, and it's definitely one word.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Monocot Master said:


> …. It's just something about Weed Eater that bothers me. I think it's that I picture this green, homeowner BS machine!


Clearrrrrrrrrrrrly, we didn't attend the same "high" school! :lol:

OR, date the same bakers!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Amoo316 Haha! I was born and raised in NC, and I can relate to every line in this song!






as do all of us _from_ NC! But I could totally hear this guy singing about weedeaters in this tune if he wanted to. :thumbup:


----------

